# Last Weeks Most Popular Topics



## Johnturner (Nov 30, 2019)

I it wrong that I get a huge charge out of seeing one on my posts in 
*Last Week's Most Popular Topics?*

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 30, 2019)

Johnturner said:


> I it wrong that I get a huge charge out of seeing one on my posts in
> *Last Week's Most Popular Topics?*



Not at all... I think it’s pretty cool!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

